# Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.



## Killboy13 (13. Oktober 2009)

*Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*

Hi,

wollte mir jetzt neben meinem Desktop PC einen Notebook kaufen. Nur welches? Es sollte aufjeden Fall nicht mehr als 500€ kosten.


Hauptsächlich zum Programmieren ( VB oder halt Websites: PHP, HTML u. CSS ) dann Filme und Serien schauen, Musik hörren, Surfen und wenn es geht, alte Spiele zocken ala Crusader.

Also, würde wenns geht gerne bei Notebooksbilliger.de kaufen.


mfg Max


----------



## midnight (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*

Wenns klein sein soll, dann würde ich auf das Hp mini 311 warten. Kostet so um 450€, hat endlich ein brauchbares Display und kann auch ältere Spiele bewältigen.

so far


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*

Notebooks Samsung E251-Aura T4200 Esilo
Damit kommst weiter als mit nem Netbook und hat auch ein HD-Display bei dem man keinen Augenkrebs bekommt. Aber 15" sind schon hart an der Mobilitätsgrenze


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*

willst du das oft mitnehmen, muss der akku gut sein? 

wenn nein, dann zB Notebooks LENOVO G530 XP PROF & VISTA BUSINESS! oder wenn die grafikkarte doch so gut wie für den preis möglich sein soll (keine ahnung, was crusader braucht): Notebooks ACER Aspire 5738ZG-432G25MN *Exklusiv bei uns*

oder hier was mit mattem display, wenn dir das lieber is: Notebooks Acer Extensa 5635ZG*3GB RAM & GeForce G105M*


ach ja: MUSS es irgendwas spezielles haben, B HDMI, bluetooth, firewire... ?


15,4 is halt am besten bei preisleistung, und wenn du damit nicht unbeidngt dauern lange fußwege zurücklegst, ist das auch kein problem. "man" hat ja auch mal nen rucksack mit ner großen flasche wasser und ein paar büchern oder so dabei, das is dann auch nicht leichter...


----------



## Killboy13 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*

Was ist mit: Notebooks ASUS X5DAB-SX070C [Multimedia-Knaller II] ?

Oder:

Notebooks ASUS K50IJ-SX148C


----------



## Zerebo (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*

Was man bisher an Tests gesehen hat ist das Hp Mini 311 ein gutes Gerät.
Ein Acer Aspire Timeline  1810T*Z *ist zwar teurer,bietet aber noch längere Laufzeit und deutlich mehr Cpu Leistung dank Dualcore.
Die Grafik ist allerdings etwas schwächer als beim Hp.
Musst aber auf beide Geräte warten,weil sie noch nicht erschienen sind.Allerdings erwartet man das sie zusammen mit Win 7 auf den Markt kommen.
Wenn mobility nicht so wichtig ist kannste aber auch auf ein normales Notebook zurückgreifen.Da bekommste dann mehr Leistung und ein größeres Display.Musst du aber sagen was wichtiger ist.


----------



## Killboy13 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*



Herbboy schrieb:


> willst du das oft mitnehmen, muss der akku gut sein?
> 
> wenn nein, dann zB Notebooks LENOVO G530 XP PROF & VISTA BUSINESS! oder wenn die grafikkarte doch so gut wie für den preis möglich sein soll (keine ahnung, was crusader braucht): Notebooks ACER Aspire 5738ZG-432G25MN *Exklusiv bei uns*
> 
> ...


 

Das Acer Aspire is ja echt geil 

Ja, also besonderheiten muss es nicht haben. Wlan ^^ Damit ich dann halt Netzwerk zwischen Desktop PC und Notebook machen kann. ^^ Aber das Acer klingt doch echt super 


EDIT: Also das Notebook wird so gut wie nur Zuhause sein! Vllt. ab und zu mal zu einem Freund - mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Superwip (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*

Crusader läuft auf meinem alten Acer Travelmate T506 von 1998 mit irgendeinem alten Intel Celeron , 64MB RAM (war damals sicher toll ^^) und einer NeoMagic MagicGraph 2MB VRAM Graka; es lagt zwar manchmal aber sonst gehts- oder mit anderen Worten: Crusader sollte auf so ziemlich jedem (Windows) Laptop laufen der in den letzten 10 Jahren auf den Markt gekommen ist, das ist keine Anforderung; Programmieren von Websiten und kleinen Programmen ohne aufwenidige Grafiken ist ähnlich anspruchslos

Die höchste gestellte Anforderung ist hier wohl das flüssige anschauen von Serien und Filmen, dafür braucht man zumindestens eine halbwegs große Festplatte um sie speichern zu können (außer du brennst alles auf DVD oder du willst es in HD, dann solltest du zumindestens einen Laptop mit neuerem onboard Grafikchip nehmen

Ich würde mir einen gebrauchten Laptop z.b. einen IBM Thinkpad T40-43 oder so kaufen und gegebenenfalls die Festplatte aufrüsten, eventuell auch ein XP Netbook, wenn es gutgeht kommst du unter 250€ weg, bei einem alten Thinkpad hast du sogar noch einen Paralellport den man ja bei neuen Laptops oft schmerzlich vermisst


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*



Killboy13 schrieb:


> Das Acer Aspire is ja echt geil
> 
> Ja, also besonderheiten muss es nicht haben. Wlan ^^ Damit ich dann halt Netzwerk zwischen Desktop PC und Notebook machen kann. ^^ Aber das Acer klingt doch echt super
> 
> ...


 
also, wenn du vlt. dann doch mal, zb ei nem freund, auch ne partie eins halbwegs aktuellen shooter oder so spielen willst, kannst du das acer aspire nehmen. die karte is zwar verglichen mit desktop nix, aber für Zb CoD4 oder so reicht die noch. und die CPU is besser als in dem einen asus, das du gepostet hast.


wenn es mehr um qualität ginge, würd ich eher das lenovo nehmen. für musik und filme reicht das auch.


WLAN haben alle aktuellen markennotebooks.


----------



## Killboy13 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*

Könnt ihr mir alle das Notebooks ACER Aspire 5738ZG-432G25MN *Exklusiv bei uns* empfehlen? Habe Testberichte gelesen, und die sind ja durchgängig positiv - ja sogar sehr!  Aber, Notebooksbilliger.de hat ja eine Sonder Edition - ist die auch besser? Also die normale hat ja 4 GB RAM und die Geforce 105M. Und 350 GB HDD. Sonst sollte ja alles ein und das selbe sein ....?!

Aber, wenn das Notebook an sich nicht schlechter ist als die normale Edition die man sich noch vor einem Monat bei Media Markt kaufen konnte, dann kauf ich es mir sofort- da nurnoch 125 Stück.

mfg Max


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*

also, das 5738zg gibt es in versch. versionen. die eine in link gibt es halt nur bei NBB. ein ähnliches gab es vor ein paar wochen auch bei mediamarkt, auch mit ner 4570. das mit ner 105m is wieder ein andere.

für den preis ist das halt top. natürlich ist es nicht so "edel" wie reine offciebooks zum gleichen preis, aber die können halt rein gar nix in sachen gaming. wenn das book so stark wie möglich sein soll, liegst du damit bis 500€ richtig.


----------



## Killboy13 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*

Super!


Und da das Notebook sowieso nur zuhause bleibt, machts nix aus. 


Aber wie siehts mit Treiber CDs usw. aus? - Will mir dann Windows 7 ( ja erstmal Vista Ultimate-dann 7 )selber druff machen, aber habe Angst dass ich die ganzen Treiber net finde, weil warscheinlich die NICHT auf einer CD mitgeliefert werden.


Und wie siehts es mit dem Versand von Notebooksbilliger.de aus? - Der Versand ist ja anscheinend Gratis-doch nur per Vorkasse? Ich würde sehr sehr gerne per Nachname bezahlen, weil ich das einfach um einiges besser finde. Kostet es da mehr?


mfg Max u. vielen dank


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*

nachnahme kostet immer mehr, weil da ZWEI gebühren dazukommen. einmal die gebühr, die die post für das überweisen des betrages an den shop nimmt, den du beim bezahlen dem paketboten gibst, und einmal ne gebühr für den aufwand, dass der bote das geld überhaupt einkassieren muss. du zahlst bei nbb.de aber dann 7,99€ weniger, steht auch da, wenn du bei versandkosten auf das fragezeichen klickst. dann zahlst du halt statt 12€ nur 4€ oder so. 

wegen der treiber: die für vista sind idR auch für win7 geeignet, und die hersteller werden sicher üüber kurz oder lang auch 7-treiber veröffentlichen. wobei es bei notebooks ohnehin nicht ganz so wichitg ist, oft neue treiber zu besorgen.


----------



## Killboy13 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*



Herbboy schrieb:


> nachnahme kostet immer mehr, weil da ZWEI gebühren dazukommen. einmal die gebühr, die die post für das überweisen des betrages an den shop nimmt, den du beim bezahlen dem paketboten gibst, und einmal ne gebühr für den aufwand, dass der bote das geld überhaupt einkassieren muss. du zahlst bei nbb.de aber dann 7,99€ weniger, steht auch da, wenn du bei versandkosten auf das fragezeichen klickst. dann zahlst du halt statt 12€ nur 4€ oder so.
> 
> wegen der treiber: die für vista sind idR auch für win7 geeignet, und die hersteller werden sicher üüber kurz oder lang auch 7-treiber veröffentlichen. wobei es bei notebooks ohnehin nicht ganz so wichitg ist, oft neue treiber zu besorgen.


 
Also kostet Nachname 8 Euro weniger? Das ist ja cool *daumenoch*


Ja, werds mir warscheinlich bestellen. Muss gucken ob ich alle Treiber zusammen finde, da ich mir net so sicher bin dass die auf CD mitgeliefert werden. Ich brauche Chipset und Grafikkarten Treiber? Noch was?


----------



## poiu (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*

siehe hompage hersteller dort sind alle treiber , für XP und Co musst du dann zu denn seperaten herstellern der teile.


----------



## Killboy13 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*



poiu schrieb:


> siehe hompage hersteller dort sind alle treiber , für XP und Co musst du dann zu denn seperaten herstellern der teile.


 

AHHH supi ^^


Nur welche Treiber brauche ich alles? ^^


----------



## midnight (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*

Was du für Treiber brauchst würde ich entscheiden wenn du das Ding hast. Dann kannst du sehen was fehlt und nachladen. Für Sound und Lan bringt Vista/7 meist einen Treiber mit, die Chipsatzkomponenten laufen auch so. Für die Grafik brauchst du vermutlich nen Treiber. Dann hörts aber eigentlich auch schon wieder auf. Wie gesagt der Rest ist gerätespezifisch.

so far


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*

lad dir doch einfach mal alle runter, die da angeboten werden. kannst die auch auf nen USB-stick tun, der USB port funktionier auch so ohne treiber.


----------



## Killboy13 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*

Also könnt ihr das : Notebooks Acer Aspire 5738G-654G32MN nur Empfehlen? Will es mir dann nähmlich heute bestellen.  Per Nachname ^^


Ehm ... wie siehts mit Garantie aus? Schicke ich das Notebook bei Defekt an NBB.de?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*

bei nem GEWÄHRLEISTUNGSFALL immer den shop kontaktieren. es kann im einzelfall schneller/einfacher gehen, wenn der hersteller das übernimmt, aber falls es mal "streit" gibt wegen einer nicht erfolgreichen reparatur, dann isses wichtig, dass der händler zumindest formal bescheid wußte, da du rein gesetzlich nur gegenüber dem händler 24 monate gewährleistung hast.

ne GARANTIE gibt der hersteller idR zusätzlich und evlt. in verbindung mit abholservice usw.


----------



## Killboy13 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*

Gut! Danke euch erstmal. In den Tagen wurden einige meiner Fragen beantwortet. Danke vielmals ...

Nun eine Frage noch .... wenn ich bei NBB.de per Nachname bestelle, bzw. morgen bestelle -es hat einen Grund - kann es vllt. schon Samstag kommen? Und wenn ich per Nachname bestelle, sollte ich dann 503,-€ bei mir haben? Wenn der Postbote kommt.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*

du musst das geld in BAR dahaben, und vlt. zur sicherheit noch ein paar euro kleingeld mehr - ich bin nicht sicher, ob die eine der beiden gebühren schon bei der bestellung genannt wird, die zahlt nämich nicht der shop und hat die daher auch normalerweise nicht mit auf der rechnung, sondern die kommt noch drauf, 2,50€ oder so.

und wenn es auf lager is und die bestellung heute oder morgen früh schon von dir gemacht wird, dann dürften die das morgen absenden und es ist vlt. sogar freitag schon da, wenn du nicht grad in einer ländlichen gegend wohnt (DHL liefert in den meisten fällen, vor allem bei versand durch großkunden, schon nach nur einem tag).


----------



## Killboy13 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*



Herbboy schrieb:


> du musst das geld in BAR dahaben, und vlt. zur sicherheit noch ein paar euro kleingeld mehr - ich bin nicht sicher, ob die eine der beiden gebühren schon bei der bestellung genannt wird, die zahlt nämich nicht der shop und hat die daher auch normalerweise nicht mit auf der rechnung, sondern die kommt noch drauf, 2,50€ oder so.
> 
> und wenn es auf lager is und die bestellung heute oder morgen früh schon von dir gemacht wird, dann dürften die das morgen absenden und es ist vlt. sogar freitag schon da, wenn du nicht grad in einer ländlichen gegend wohnt (DHL liefert in den meisten fällen, vor allem bei versand durch großkunden, schon nach nur einem tag).


 

Ingolstadt - ja ist jetzt keine "kleine" Stadt. 


Joa ... danke dir . ^^ Werds mir dann wohl bestellen. Und dann später Windows 7 installieren. 


Danke vorallem DIR und allen anderen


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes "allround" Notebook - bis 500€.*

du kannst win7 übrigens bei acer für 15€ bekommen, das notebook ist inkl. der  "upgradeoption"  siehe hier nei "windows 7" der text Notebook Shop - Notebooks & Laptops bei notebooksbilliger.de  und bei acer Windows® 7 Upgrade Offer


----------

